# What is the BEST song ever?



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Turnabout is fair play. So... what do you think is the best song ever?

I nominate Eric Clapton's _Layla_. It's a classic for a reason.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Ode to Joy" from Beethoven's 9th symphony.

I win; next question?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> "Ode to Joy" from Beethoven's 9th symphony.
> 
> I win; next question?


Hard to top


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I think "Everlong" by Foo Fighters would have to be in the top fifty.


DH and one DS would probably agree with you. But I've never understood why everyone thinks that song is so great. It's good, as is everything done by FF, but...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

For me, this song has it all.






A better copy of this is here:

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Glenn Miller's *IN THE MOOD*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The most romantic dance song for me is Moonlight Serenade - Glenn Miller


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Can we name several in different categories?

Classical






Irish






more later


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I applaud the inclusion of both Glen Miller songs. Love them!


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Runaway - Del Shannon, always has been, always will be.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I nominate Eric Clapton's _Layla_. It's a classic for a reason.


I'm right there with you on Layla.





Also, Sweet Home Alabama.





In a different category, I also love Glenn Miller's Moonlight Serenade.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

picking just ONE best song ever is too hard because there are just too many genres. The best dance song, the best love song, the best bangyourhead song, the best song to sing along with.....
This is a fave love song, but I can't dance to it, I can't bang my head to it, I wouldn't attempt to sing along (not even by myself in the car!) but I love it just the same.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S93lc1Da_bI


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

"Paint it, Black" -The Rolling Stones


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

William G. Jones said:


> "Paint it, Black" -The Rolling Stones


That's a great song.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

Or this





I doubt anyone here will agree


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, for pop songs I would choose Everybody Wants To Rule The World by Tears For Fears. It was my favorite song when it first came out and still is.

I would choose nearly anything made by Jorge Ben Jor. Especially Fio Maravilha


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My second choice:


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


Absolutely! and The Show Must Go On and Someone to Love by Queen.

As you can see i can't just pick one personal best, i have a few. Bon Jovi - Bed of Roses and Always are a couple that i adore.


----------



## rehmana (Dec 29, 2011)

I love Enigma's Return to Innocence - great song for when you are in a relaxation type mood or its wet and rainy outside.
As for other moods there are too many to list but my most favourite song ever has to be either Pet Shop Boys Always on My Mind or New Order's Bizarre Love Triangle.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love Eric Clapton but my favorite song is Box Of Rain by the Grateful Dead.  I even have it for my ringtone on my cellphone.


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

It's all preference, but my vote is "Let It Be."


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------

